# Player of the Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan

*February 27, 2005 vs. Sonics* (Win)​
Game Thread 

*Michael Redd*​ *41 Mins, 14-25 FG, 35pts 6 Rebs*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg">​
Please nobody reply in this thread, all discussion regarding the game should go in the game thread! :yes:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Players of the Game...*

*March 01, 2005 vs. 76ers* (Loss)​
Game Thread 

*Desmond Mason*​ *42 Mins, 10-20 FG, 28pts, 5 Rebs, 4 Assts*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="MASON, DESMOND" TITLE="MASON, DESMOND" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/MASON, DESMOND.jpg">​


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Players of the Game...*

*March 04, 2005 at Twolves* (Loss)​
Game Thread 

*Dan Gadzuric*​ *30 Mins, 7-10 FG, 16pts, 12 Rebounds (6 offensive) Rebs*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="GADZURIC, DAN" TITLE="GADZURIC, DAN" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/GADZURIC, DAN.jpg">​
*In only 30 minutes, Dan's effect on the game was felt both on the offensive and defensive side. Although Michael Redd and Desmond Mason's statline's were better, they are expected to put up numbers, so Gadzurics above average performance against a better team gives him the Player of The Game.*​


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Players of the Game...*

*March 05, 2005 vs Bulls* (Win)​
Game Thread 

*Joe Smith*​ *30 Mins, 4-10 FG, 10pts, 16 Rebounds (3 offensive)*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg">​
*Playing against the Bulls' front line was like playing 2 on 1 against Smith, but he managed to pull down 16 boards and put up 10 points in the victory. Great game, Joe.*​


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Players of the Game...*

*March 7th, 2005 @ Bulls* (Loss)​
Game Thread 

*Michael Redd*​ *45 Mins, 10-20 FG, 26pts 4 Rebs 5 assists*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg">​*
Michael single-handlely kept us in this game late, but he wasn't enough to put us over the top. His 26 points was a team high, and he only sat for 3 minutes, so Michael Redd, you are tonights Player of the Game!​​​*​


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Players of the Game...*

*March 8th, 2005 vs. Hawks* (Win)​
Game Thread 

*Mo Williams*​ *34 Mins, 9-13 FG, 22pts 2 Rebs 10 assists*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" TITLE="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/WILLIAMS, MAURICE.jpg">​*
Mo had a very good night tonight against the Hawks. To go along with 10 assists, Mo scored a career high 22 points in the 105-101 victory. Mo is showing night in and night out he is capable of a starting job. Great performance, Mo!​​​*​


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Players of the Game...*

*March 11th, 2005 vs. Mavericks* (Loss)​Game Thread​
*Michael Redd​**42 Mins, 12-25 FG, 33pts, 7 Rebs, 2 assists*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg">​*
Playing against the likes of veteran Michael Finley, defensive stud Josh Howard, and the bigger Marquis Daniels, Redd showed that he is one of the premeir SGs in the league. With the defense almost soley focused on him, he managed to drop 33 points, while almost earning the Bucks a victory of the better Mavs team. Good game, Michael!​​​*​
*Honorable Mention (From MilBucksFan2TheCore):*​I don t know what Joe Smiths line was and it really does not matter...I know I liked what I saw...and he was a 'monster.' A consumate Pro. I cannot say enough with how he has played lately...<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg">​


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Players of the Game...*

*March 12th, 2005 @ Hornets* (Loss)​Game Thread ​
*Dan Gadzuric*​ *42 Mins, 3-6 FG, 16pts, 16 Rebounds (5 offensive), 2 Blocks*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="GADZURIC, DAN" TITLE="GADZURIC, DAN" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/GADZURIC, DAN.jpg">​
*Gadzuric showed tonight that he can play big minutes, giving 42 tonight. Gadzuric, although not putting up the best overall stats of the night for the Bucks, was the only Buck playing great defense tonight, contesting a lot of shots, and making it hard for the Hornets to drive to the lane. Consistensy has always been Gadz' problem, but if we see more performances like this out of him the rest of the season, maybe he could be our longterm solution at C...Great game, Dan!*​


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Players of the Game...*

*March 14th, 2005 @ Heat* (Loss)
Game Thread 

*Marcus Fizer*​ *30 Mins, 5-8 FG, 11pts, 7 Rebs, 2 Assists*







*In this one-sided contest, Marcus' play was the only bright spot. Coming off of the bench, he put in 30 quality minutes, finishing with a season high 11 points. At this point of the season, Marcus is auditioning for the backup PF spot for next season, and if he keeps up play like this, he could get it. Good game, Marcus!*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Players of the Game...*

*March 17th, 2005 vs Cavaliers* (Win)​
Game Thread 

*Joe Smith*​ *44 Mins, 6-12 FG, 21 pts, 15 Rebounds (3 offensive)*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg">​
*Wow, what a great performace tonight by Joe Smith. Playing against All-Star Zydrunas Ilgauskas and quality bigman Drew Gooden, Smith managed to outplay both of them. Smith looked like he had extra life tonight, dunking the ball with authority on two occasions. Joe is by far the most underrated bigman in the league, and he is tonight's player of the game! Great game, Joe!*​


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*March 18th, 2005 vs Wizards* (Win)​
Game Thread 

*Joe Smith*​ *35 Mins, 9-11 FG, 24 pts, 10 Rebounds (4 offensive)*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg">​
*Joe has been on fire lately, averaging 20/10 in his last 2 games. The Wizards tonight were playing without big men Antawan Jamison and Kwame Brown, and Smith took advantage early and often. In a modest 35 minutes of action, he managed to drop 24 points on 9-11 shooting. Big man have been the achille's heel of the Bucks all season, and if we can find a consisntent 15/10 type player for the final run, the 8th spot could get a nother team in the race. :biggrin: Great game tonight, Joe, keep it up! *​


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*March 20th, 2005 @ Nuggets* (Loss)​
Game Thread 

*Desmond Mason*​ *36 Mins, 9-16 FG, 24pts, 6 Rebs, 3 Assts*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="MASON, DESMOND" TITLE="MASON, DESMOND" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/MASON, DESMOND.jpg">​*In a lackluster game all-around by the Bucks, Desmond led the team in scoring, and putting up good rebound and assist numbers....nothing really to he happy about this game, but maybe Desmond's performace will fuel a nice end of the season run for him and the Bucks.*​


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*March 22nd, 2005 @ Sonics* (Loss)​
Game Thread 

*Desmond Mason*​ *42 Mins, 8-19 FG, 21 pts, 5 Rebs, 4 Assts*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="MASON, DESMOND" TITLE="MASON, DESMOND" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/MASON, DESMOND.jpg">
*In a return to his former team, Desmond played a team high 42 minutes, and a solid game throughout. His performances this season have become more and more consistent, hopefully paving a good path into next season...Desmond is the leader in 'Player of the Game' honors, and with more performances like the one against the Sonics, he will surely add another!*​


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*March 23rd, 2005 @ Clippers* (Loss)​
Game Thread 

*Michael Redd*​ *45 Mins, 10-27 FG, 31pts 6 Rebs 3 assists*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg">​*Michael single-handlely kept us in this game. With Desmond Mason struggling to score, and without point guard Mo Williams, Redd gave the Clippers a run for the money, after they had the lead up to 19 points in 4th quarter. Good game, Michael!​​​*​


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*March 25, 2005 @ GS Warriors* (Loss)​
Game Thread 

*Desmond Mason*​ *49 Mins, 12-22 FG, 33pts, 6 Rebs, 4 Assts*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="MASON, DESMOND" TITLE="MASON, DESMOND" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/MASON, DESMOND.jpg">​*Although Michael Redd outscored Desmond, Mason made more of an impact on the game. Desmond's shooting percentage was over 50%, he shot 8-9 from the FT line, and his 11 fourth quarter points were a huge reason the Bucks even had a chance to win this game. This game marked the end of my playoff hopes for the Bucks, and they way we lost it, it was a real dagger.....  *


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*March 26th, 2005 @ Utah Jazz* (Loss)​
Game Thread 

*Maurice Williams*​ *33 Mins, 7-12 FG, 19pts, 2 Rebs, 2 Assts*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" TITLE="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/WILLIAMS, MAURICE.jpg">​*Maurice Williams was the Player of the Game by default in this game...just a bad game by the Bucks in general. In his second game back after missing 2 games with a bruised left knee, Mo was the Bucks leading scorer against the Jazz. Although he didn't record any assists, he shot well from the field (7-12), and helped us take a lead into halftime with 11 1st half points....Mo's progress this season has been remarkable, and hopefull he only continues to improve on it! *


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*March 28th, 2005 vs. Indiana Pacers* (Loss)​
Game Thread 

*Dan Gadzuric*​ *23 Mins, 5-5 FG, 10pts, 12 Rebs, 1 Block*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="GADZURIC, DAN" TITLE="GADZURIC, DAN" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/GADZURIC, DAN.jpg">​*In another embarrasing game by the Bucks, Gadzuric was the lone bright spot. If it wasn't for his 2-8 shooting from the FT line, Gadzuric would have easily had a 15/10 game, in only 23 minutes of work!! Gadzuric seemed to be the only Buck hustling, as the Bucks have seemed to play with less intensity now they are out of the playoff race. Gadz is in a contract year, so he will be trying every game, and hopefully Larry Harris will be able to retain him...Great game Dan!!*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*March 30th, 2005 vs. Golden State* (Loss)​
Game Thread 

*Maurice Williams*​ *36 Mins, 9-16 FG, 21pts, 5 Rebs, 10 Assts*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" TITLE="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/WILLIAMS, MAURICE.jpg">​*Maurice, against a top-5 PG in league in Baron Davis, had a very solid offense game, but his defensive shortcomings were evident....Although Davis outperformed him, Mo's play down the stretch kept the Bucks in the game, and therefore he is tonight's player of the game!*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*April 1st, 2005 vs. Grizzlies* (Loss)​
Game Thread 

*Desmond Mason*​ *35 Mins, 8-15 FG, 24pts, 2 Rebs, 3 Steals*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="MASON, DESMOND" TITLE="MASON, DESMOND" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/MASON, DESMOND.jpg">
*Desmond, who was listed as questionable for the game with multiple injuries, showed the heart of a champion, and finished the game leading the Bucks in scoring. Desmond kept the Bucks into this game until late in the 4th quarter, when Memphis began to pull away....Good game Dez!*​


----------

